
{lambda talk} in Oxford - martyalain
{lambda talk} (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaway.free.fr&#x2F;) demonstrates<p><pre><code>    - that lambda calculus can be a pleasure,
    - that there is a life out of closures,
    - that recursion needs neither booleans nor Y-combinators,
    - and more.
</code></pre>
Your opinion is welcome.
======
quickthrower2
Looks more like a lisp than the lambda calculus. Nice idea though.

~~~
martyalain
Thanks. It's what I believed but smart people told me that lambdatalk is not
implemented with lists at its core and so can't be defined as a lisp's
dialect. Another reason comes from the regexp based evaluation, working on a
string from beginning to end, reading and writing in situ like a Turing
machine, and also from the way lambdas work as pure text replacement
processes, like a beta-reduction in lambda-calculus. In fact the dwarf
lambdatalk and the giants Lisp/Scheme/... are all descending from the same
tree, the lambda calculus.

